# No Power On Radio



## ditchdoc1017 (Nov 6, 2011)

06 Outback 25RSS I have no power on radio but the fuse is good any ideas?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Did you check the in-line fuse behind the radio?


----------



## ditchdoc1017 (Nov 6, 2011)

I pulled radio did not see a inline will pull it again.


----------



## ditchdoc1017 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok it has no inline fuse any ideas?


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Did you test the fuse or just look at it ?? I have had more then one fuse go bad that visually appeared fine .. If you replaced it, get a volt meter and confirm you have 12 volt's getting to the radio ... If you have 12 volt's at the radio then it is either a bad radio, or if equipped the internal fuse in the radio is blown ... At any rate if a fuse did blow the more important thing to figure out is why did it blow?? ...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

ditchdoc1017 said:


> Ok it has no inline fuse any ideas?


For this vintage of trailer they all had in line fuses behind the radio. Do you still have the stock Jensen radio? If you do not have the inline fuse and the trailer batteries were ever connected backwards you may have a fried radio. Have you checked to see if there is voltage on the power wire but just not powering up the radio?


----------



## ditchdoc1017 (Nov 6, 2011)

OK I WILL CHANGE FUSE.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

A lot of radios have a power plug at the back of the radio so you can disconnect it easily. Unfortunately, the plugs are not always the best quality. Try disconnecting and re-conecting and see if that helps. If you have a bad plug, you may want to make direct connections and eliminate the plug.
When troubleshooting, you always want to go to the end of the line (at the radio) and check for power with a multimeter. If it's not there, you go all the way back to the source which is the converter and the fuse in the converter. If it's there, you, you have a break in the wiring somewhere. This is not good. However, as CamperAndy said, most do have a fuse behind the radio. 
Good luck and tell us what you find.


----------



## ditchdoc1017 (Nov 6, 2011)

Make sure fuse is in right place, duh.Fixed it someone had taken fuse out.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Oops


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

ditchdoc1017 said:


> Make sure fuse is in right place, duh.Fixed it someone had taken fuse out.


Gotta find that "someone" and lecture them...


----------



## ditchdoc1017 (Nov 6, 2011)

We have just brought the Tt .trying to get everything in order.


----------

